# pictures from 2013



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

[/u]


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice! Are those bars of wax in the mold?


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

rniles said:


> Nice! Are those bars of wax in the mold?


Yes, those are bars of wax.


----------

